# Frame in mitten der Seite



## Showmaker (12. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage ich möchte in meiner HP ein Frame einfügen und zwar in der mitte aber ich weiß nicht wie.

Ich danke für Jede Antwort


----------



## flooo (12. September 2004)

falsches forum, aber ich denke mal da geht nur nen iframe
flooo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2004)

Tja, die Antwort, bzw. deinen Suchbegriff hat Datic schon erfasst : *IFrame* 

Ich habe den Beitrag nur mal verschoben nach HTML!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. September 2004)

> Tja, die Antwort, bzw. deinen Suchbegriff hat Datic schon erfasst


  wobei _ich_ mich aus dem Thread völlig rausgehalten habe...

na ja, um nicht völlig OffTopic zu bleiben: hier (klick) hats ein Beispiel für die Syntax.

Gruß


----------

